# L-ai dat într-un chip cutremurător.



## JConradIII

The full line of text is: 

"Si l-ai dat. L-ai dat într-un chip cutremurator."

The sentences that precede this line of text is eulogizing a fallen soldier. It describes how he wanted to give his life for his nation. Based on this context I believe this line says something like "And you gave it (your life). You gave it remarkably / extraordinarily." Is that close?

J. Conrad


----------



## farscape

To help you out we need more context : definitely it's not life, doesn't fit with the the gender implied by "l-ai dat" (for life/viață it should have been "ai dat-o"). Maybe sacrifice (sacrificiu) but doesn't fit well with the rest.

Also cutremurător cannot be translated well by remarkably /extraordinarily. So, context


----------



## JConradIII

The sentence before that line references the spilling of blood.

"Acum ai vrut sa-i faci dovada suprema: sa-ti versi propriul sânge"

So could it be "And you gave it (your blood)..." ?

Edit: Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Yes, it seems to refer to blood. You gave your blood, and you gave it in...
So thing is I think more context is needed in order to understand the situation. "cutremurător" means "shaking", literally. And its meaning ranges from "awful" to "moving" to "harrowing". So it depends a little on whether the speaker is shaken to his core by the soldier's sacrifice or he died in a particularly gruesome way, etc.


----------



## JConradIII

Trisia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, it seems to refer to blood. You gave your blood, and you gave it in...
> So thing is I think more context is needed in order to understand the situation. "cutremurător" means "shaking", literally. And its meaning ranges from "awful" to "moving" to "harrowing". So it depends a little on whether the speaker is shaken to his core by the soldier's sacrifice or he died in a particularly gruesome way, etc.



Hello Trisia

I suppose it could go either way considering that the speaker was his close friend and was most likely "shaken to his core" by the sacrifice and also the soldier was gruesomely killed by an artillery shell.


----------

